# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Đấu nối BOB china và Boar relay 4 kênh

## tranphong248

Chào các bác !!!
Số là em mua lại 1 cái Bob chị na (1 relay ) của người bạn, và một cái module 4 kênh relay ( và 1 biến tần để chạy spin). Nay nhờ các bác giúp em vấn đề sau ah:
1. Nếu chỉ dùng Bob 1 relay có tắt mở được spin, bơm nước làm mát, bơm tưới nguội hay không ah ( các bác giúp e sơ đồ nối dây luôn ah).
2. Nếu phải dùng thêm module 4 relay thì phải nối dây như thế nào ah?
Nhờ các bác ngó ngang cho e cách làm ah.
Củm ơn các bác nhìu nhìu ah.


2 dây màu xanh của biến tần chập lại với nhau là spin chạy ah

----------


## Luyến

Bạn dùng cái relay trên bob kia kích 1 lúc cả biến tầm và 1 tiếp điểm phụ chạy ( tiếp điểm phụ kích hoạt thì sẽ chạy máy bơm nước tưới nguội) làm như vậy hơi bất tiện chút chỉ phù hợp cho việc làm máy spindle thoii. Nếu tưới nguội thì bác lên làm công tắc ngoài vì nhiều lúc cần bật tắt để rửa bàn máy ...

----------

tranphong248

----------


## nnk

muốn kích thêm module relay phụ bên ngoài thì xài các chân còn dư không xài đấu nối vô mạch relay ( chân của trục A+B chẳng hạn ) rời vô mach3 khai báo thôi, còn bơm làm máy thì kích chung với chân kích relay spindle là xong

----------

tranphong248

----------


## tranphong248

Các bác giúp e cách đấu dây cụ thể đi ạh. Cái này e dốt quá ợ.(Dùng cái relay trên bob mach3 đóng tắt 4 relay rời)
Thanks

----------


## nnk

> Các bác giúp e cách đấu dây cụ thể đi ạh. Cái này e dốt quá ợ.(Dùng cái relay trên bob mach3 đóng tắt 4 relay rời)
> Thanks


dóng cùng lúc với spin luôn hả hay là đóng độc lập riêng việt từng cái, cùng lúc với spin thì lấy tín hiệu chân 17 trên bob đấu chung vô chân R1+2+3+4 trên module relay, cái VCC với VSS thì phải tự coi nó là bao nhiêu rồi đấu nối vô nguồn tương ứng
còn điều khiển độc lập thì lấy P8 P9 P16 P17 trên bob đấu vô chân R1-2-3-4 rồi khai báo trong mach3 chức năng của từng chân tương ứng

----------

tranphong248

----------


## QuocKhangSt44

Mạch BOB 1 relay tôi mới mua ráp chạy bình thường nhưng 
Thứ 1: muốn điều khiển tốc độ Spindle làm theo sơ độ mạch của nó như trong hình của bạn thì không điều khiển được.
Thứ 2: đấu thêm các công tác hành trình thì không hoạt động được.

----------


## dungtb

thường thì bob nó có chế độ PWM hoặc 0-10v thay đổi bằng cách thay dăm cắm và set trong mach 3 chỗ chân spindle , muốn đấu thêm công tắc hành trình thì cần cấp nguồn ngoài cho board

----------


## ahdvip

Dùng 1 các chân p2, p3, p4, p5, p6, p7, p8, p9 để làm tín hiệu kích rơle ngoài.
Đầu tiên nối chung nguồn 2 dây nguồn 5v cho bob và board relay, sau đó muốn dùng chân nào trong số các chân trên thì nối chân đó qua các chân En1 hoặc En2 hoăc EN3 hoặc EN4.
Kiểm tra board relay xem nó dùng nguồn bao nhiêu V để kích relay, chắc là 24V. Cấp nguồn kích relay nữa là ok

----------

